# Kitten needs a home in NOLA



## nataliey1025 (Nov 3, 2006)

I wanted to see if you can help me with a somewhat urgent situation. 
One of my co-workers found a kitten in the shed at her in-law's home. 
It was a particularly bad situation because 1) the kitten hadn't eaten 
for days and 2) there were two fully-grown GS dogs waiting outside of 
the shed, so the kitten had no where to go. She wasn't really sure how 
long the kitten had been in the shed, but based on his appearance when 
she brought him to me, I'd say he was in there for at least a few weeks 
or so.

I've been fostering him for about 2 weeks now and am having a hard time placing him in a more permanent home. 

So, I wanted to check with this board to see if you could point me in the 
right direction or if you may know of someone who would be interested in 
adopting a wonderful little male kitten. I created a flyer for him 
with more information. Please pass this along to anyone who 
may be interested or let me know if you know of a place where I can bring him.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

So great of you to take him in! Nice flyer too! Where do you live?


----------



## nataliey1025 (Nov 3, 2006)

zippy96444 said:


> So great of you to take him in! Nice flyer too! Where do you live?


I live on the Northshore - about 25 minutes from New Orleans. I am willing to travel as far as it takes it if means finding him a good home. Do you know of anyone?


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm sorry, I live in Ohio. My cat I got last year from the hurricane Katrina rescue. He was in New Orleans by Lake Ponchitrain. Good luck, sorry I can't help!


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

he's soo cute! If we didn't already have 3 kittens, I'd ask my mum if we could get him. Sorry I can't help. Good luck in finding him a home. If you want, I can post about him on the other cat forums I am.


----------

